# Wanting Some Plants... kinda new



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

Im looking for more plants for my 55. im kinda new to the whole planted thing, i have only had my tank planted for 3 months. if anyone close to the bedford area has some plants that they need to get rid of, i would gladly take them. any kind works, im just grateful to get plants


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

If we have a meeting, there is usually tons of plants up for grabs for free. Not sure if one is planned though... If not, I'll be trimming soon, but probably not this weekend. 

Can you tell us about your setup? It'll help us suggest plants you can grow. 

Michael


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

it is a 55 planted tang tank. the pH isnt below 7.5 and its fairly hard. i have 128 watts over it and 6500K bulbs. so far, every plant ive put in here has taken off like crazy.....


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm about to re-escape my tank! if you want some Rotalas, ludwigias and lotus let me know.


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

i would love some. where are you located?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Arlington.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Fielder and parkrow


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

ok, cool. i may be headin down to arlington for some CO2 stuff, i will let you know. thank you


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Fielder and bluebonnet trl. Arlington, tx


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

pm sent. thank you...


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

This weekend, a couple others are coming over for some plants. Haven't decided on a day/time yet, but you're welcome to come as well. I definitely have some to give:


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow that tank sure is packed full of plants


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

MacFan has just gorgeous tanks! Many types and kinds of plants.


----------

